# How to boot FreeBSD using a non standard resolution vesa mode



## piggy (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello, I know how to accomplish this in Linux with Grub2, then I don't have idea if I can do the same over FreeBSD.

I need to boot my system in non standard Vesa resolution mode. Actually I need to start my system, I mean see FreeBSD boot loader and keep the setting for all the boot time, at 1440 x 900 resolution.

How can I accomplish this? I try to find something on the web with no luck.

Glad if you can help.


----------



## Snurg (Sep 8, 2016)

See `man 4 vt`.
The Vesa mode you want is probably one from 352 to 356.
You might to have set it explicitly using `kern.vt.fb.default_mode`.


----------

